# MIKE'S HOT HONEY



## ravenclan (Sep 26, 2018)

finally found this at my local Walmart!! great on ribs!! still need to try it on other items! Chicken is next!!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 26, 2018)

...I never even heard of this! Oh I want it!


----------



## ravenclan (Sep 26, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> ...I never even heard of this! Oh I want it!



TomKnollRFV,

you have it at your local walmart according to the website




Labels

2.05 Mi
 Walmart
1155 W WINNECONNE AVE
NEENAH, WI 54956
United States
http://walmart.com
Get Directions


----------



## ravenclan (Sep 26, 2018)

here is the link to find it where you live

https://mikeshothoney.com/apps/store-locator


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 26, 2018)

I guess I'll have to remember for the next time I go there. Thanks for posting about this! I want to put this on some corn bread!


----------



## ravenclan (Sep 26, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> I guess I'll have to remember for the next time I go there. Thanks for posting about this! I want to put this on some corn bread!



great idea !!! now i have to stop and get cornbread mix!!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 26, 2018)

ravenclan said:


> great idea !!! now i have to stop and get cornbread mix!!


Remember to smoke it with bacon on the rack above ;) or grill. Grilled cornbread is also so good.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 26, 2018)

He's proud of his creation..  I'll give him that ... $10 a bottle ...


----------



## SonnyE (Sep 26, 2018)

New concept...
I have a can of Honey Powder. (I haven't opened it yet.)
My intent for it was to add it to my rub, and to use it in other ways.
Well, what about trying ratio's of Honey Powder and Cyan, or Smoked Paprika, or just get creative?:confused:   
Honey Powder and Garlic (Powdered or Granulated). SPOG+H.

I've almost talked myself into opening the can....;)


----------



## h8that4u (Sep 26, 2018)

I just recently received my honey powder, the only thing I have tried it on is a grilled peach, cut the peach in half, remove seed, rub a little butter oil, or melted butter on it, sprinkle with cinnamon and sugar, dust with the honey powder, then some Slap yo momma hot seasoning (or similar). Grill on med-high heat 10- 15 per side. Top with some vanilla ice cream and its the closest you will have to peach pie with out making a pie.


----------



## noxwaste (Sep 26, 2018)

This reminds me of the time my wife bought spicy Starburst. They were absolutely disgusting. Heat doesn't have to be added to everything... Definitely not looking to try spicy honey.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 26, 2018)

BUT WHY!!!
Whom amoung us can not make this for a fraction of the price. Blended Sriracha and Maple Syrup on Fried Chicken and Waffles is standard fair around here...JJ


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 27, 2018)

chef jimmyj said:


> BUT WHY!!!
> Whom amoung us can not make this for a fraction of the price. Blended Sriracha and Maple Syrup on Fried Chicken and Waffles is standard fair around here...JJ


In his defense infusing honey is harder. Though likely not worth 10 dollars..Now I'm wondering if I can do this on my own some how too...fish tank heater to keep it from being to solid and adding peppers...oh damn it. I guess I keep giving my self ideas.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Sep 27, 2018)

Agreed chef. 

Hot starburst seem a bit odd to me as well. But the sweet/heat mix is one of my favorites and I do it all the time.


----------



## ravenclan (Sep 27, 2018)

chef jimmyj said:


> BUT WHY!!!
> Whom amoung us can not make this for a fraction of the price. Blended Sriracha and Maple Syrup on Fried Chicken and Waffles is standard fair around here...JJ



You never know till you try. Just like making your own rub for smoking. 
i bought it at the local walmart for $8.50 a bottle and God knows i have spent more on other things for smoking or for a "new" rub to make/try.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 27, 2018)

Not in my plans either. Like plan honey and on corn bread would be great.

Warren


----------



## SonnyE (Sep 27, 2018)

In all honesty, if somebody hadn't accidentally spilled some salt on, or dropped their drumstick in some salt, we would never be adding anything to anything. But somebody did. And spice trading grew.
Don't you think?
So try or don't, we all have things that appeal to us, or don't sound good at all.
My particular "rub" was from me getting tired of carrying several bottles of the ingredients out and applying them at the Barby. I thought to myself, "Why not combine them and just sprinkle or pat the mixture on?"
Then, over time, I added stuff that I liked the taste of.
Hot Honey doesn't sound good on a sweet roll to me, but might be interesting on Pizza or something else. Baby Back Ribs?
I'm game to experimerriment  for fun. In tiny amounts. Sriracha sauce and Honey? :confused::eek:o_O
Think Cinnamon Sugar on toast. Folks probably thought that sounded yukkie once.
Reason I'm not a Scientist is I liked playing with stuff, but not taking notes. I have a recycled plastic container with some "mystery blend" in it. Smells good, but no clue what it is. :D LOL!


----------



## navigator (Sep 28, 2018)

I ordered a bottle from Amazon, same price as Walmart and my local Walmart was out.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 29, 2018)

Thanks for the like SonnyE it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## kawboy (Sep 30, 2018)

Just bought a bottle today. Damn it's hot! Just tried a little off of safety seal and my tongue went numb. Can't wait to try it on food.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 1, 2018)

I actually bought a bottle too...  It does have a lil heat straight from the bottle...   but when used it's hardly noticeable...  It's pretty good ...


----------



## kawboy (Oct 1, 2018)

JckDanls 07 said:


> I actually bought a bottle too...  It does have a lil heat straight from the bottle...   but when used it's hardly noticeable...  It's pretty good ...


Coolbeans! What did you use it on?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 1, 2018)

We had some chicken tenders from Publix (grocery store) ... Made a sandwich with em and added the honey...


----------



## SonnyE (Oct 1, 2018)

JckDanls 07 said:


> We had some chicken tenders from Publix (grocery store) ... Made a sandwich with em and added the honey...



And that's all he wrote....

(Must have his mouth under a cold water faucet...) :eek::confused:o_O

LMAO!
My can of powdered Honey is, as yet, still unopened.
But it sez it lasts for 30 years. So I still have time... :p


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 1, 2018)

LOL Sonny... It really wasn't that hot..  I didn't think...


----------



## SonnyE (Oct 1, 2018)

JckDanls 07 said:


> LOL Sonny... It really wasn't that hot..  I didn't think...



If you enjoyed it, then purpose fulfilled. ;)


----------

